# smokey purple with glowy skin + fleshpot lipstick



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

Smashbox Healthy FX foundation L4 mixed with Benefit Moonbeam
Benefit Moonbeam and MAC es Motif used as highlight
MAC Emote
Tarte bronzer Park Ave Princess
Scott Barnes bronzer
NARS Lovejoy & Desire blush

MAC e/s: Motif, Vex, Trax, Beauty Marked, Carbon
blacktrack fluidline
lashes
white liner

Fleshpot lipstick with some nude-colored Milani gloss


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

your so pretty !
gorgeous look


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

you are absolutly stunning. SERIOUSLY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haha
love the makeup too


----------



## Emmi (Apr 4, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Love the look on you.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 4, 2008)

You are VERY beautiful. Nice look.


----------



## The_N (Apr 4, 2008)

gorgeous! what did you use on your brows?


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 4, 2008)

ok girl you look mighty fyne! something tells me that you will still look like that no matter what foundation you use =)

also, how did u curl your hair in the last face shot? what products/curlers did you use?


----------



## srl5045 (Apr 4, 2008)

Flawless. I love it. 
Your skin looks SO healthy!!


----------



## mistella (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The_N* 

 
_gorgeous! what did you use on your brows?_

 
thanks! i used Sephora brow trio and NYX eye pencils '1000 years' & 'Dark brown' 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_ok girl you look mighty fyne! something tells me that you will still look like that no matter what foundation you use =)

also, how did u curl your hair in the last face shot? what products/curlers did you use?_

 
aw thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used hot rollers & a 1 1/2inch curling iron. Paul Mitchell Extra body firm hair spray and Bedhead curling spray (i forgot the name, it's yellow)


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow! You look so HOT! Your skin does indeed look healthy and glowy!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 4, 2008)

ohhhhh hey hot stuff!


----------



## User93 (Apr 4, 2008)

ooooh you're mad beautiful


----------



## Ciara (Apr 4, 2008)

Mistella,  this is absolutely gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!! your skin looks amazing


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2008)

You are so freaking gorgeous!


----------



## lalunia (Apr 4, 2008)

Dang, you look amazing! And now I'm lemming fleshpot


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Apr 4, 2008)

This look is amazing.  And I'm so jealous of your flawless skin!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marmelina (Apr 4, 2008)

i love it. love it. LOVE IT!  wish you could get your hands on my face.  

-first time commenting.  you did a beautiful job!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

Your soo gorgeous, I really want that lipstick now !!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad to see you posting! Call me over the weekend.


----------



## RobinG (Apr 4, 2008)

Its great to see a post from you. Your stunning and your makeup is flawless as usual.


----------



## elsie (Apr 4, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! I love the glowy skin & that lip color. Now I need Fleshpot


----------



## NubianHoneii (Apr 4, 2008)

you are such a doll!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 4, 2008)

It's perfect!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 4, 2008)

you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 4, 2008)

I love Fleshpot on you.  I love it!!!  And the eye makeup is fabolous.  

I want dewy skin too!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 4, 2008)

wow!!!! SEXY!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous! I especially love the glowy cheeks.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 4, 2008)

Love it -- you're too cute!


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 4, 2008)

Tut please!


----------



## iheartangE (Apr 4, 2008)

This is ridiculously hot.  I LOVE it!  You are STUNNING!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 4, 2008)

very hot


----------



## quizshow (Apr 4, 2008)

Sooo gorgeous!!!! I desperately wish I could wear fleshpot


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## damsel (Apr 4, 2008)

gorgeous! your skin looks awesome.


----------



## Ambered (Apr 4, 2008)

so beautiful!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 5, 2008)

You're beautiful!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 5, 2008)

This is so gorgeous. your skin looks amazing! I can't pull off the dewy look


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 5, 2008)

nice to see you posting again =) looks lovely!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 5, 2008)

Goooorgeous look, you skin looks fabulous! I love the vampy nailpolish too


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

You look so gorgeous! What a sexy look.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Apr 5, 2008)

omg u look great,loveeee the hair and the eyes


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 5, 2008)

*HOT!!!!*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 5, 2008)

sexy sexy sexy!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2008)

I missed your fotd's!
you look gorgeous!


----------



## alienman (Apr 5, 2008)

Dang, girl, you're SELLING that foundation!

You look stunning!  Makes me want to give that same look a try.  What lashes are you wearing?  Ardells?  LOVE IT!!


----------



## saynotococo (Apr 5, 2008)

i  looovee this look, your glowing skin looks amazing, and i love the cheeks as well!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 5, 2008)

You look so pretty. I love this look. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

you are too gorgeous.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 5, 2008)

You   are GORRGEOUS

what do you use on your brows??


----------



## mistella (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_Dang, girl, you're SELLING that foundation!

You look stunning! Makes me want to give that same look a try. What lashes are you wearing? Ardells? LOVE IT!!_

 
thanks! i got the lashes from a beauty supply, they are in a plain clear/blue case, there isnt a brand but most beauty supplies sell em. its #605 i think!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_You are GORRGEOUS

what do you use on your brows??_

 
i use Sephora brow trio, NYX eye pencils '1000 years' & 'dark brown'


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Apr 6, 2008)

you look so pretty girl!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 6, 2008)

You are sooooo pretty!! I always love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the lip color you used here... Awesome FOTD as usual!!!


----------



## lizzypoowitch (Apr 6, 2008)

Love that look.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 6, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous.  So striking!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 6, 2008)

So gorgeous! I wish I could do my own Asian eyes as well as you do!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 6, 2008)

This is so pretty! I love it.


----------



## candidilyme (Apr 6, 2008)

soooo prettty! do u think u could do a tutorial please?


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 6, 2008)

i am obsessed too. i'm a foundation whore right now.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryjj (Apr 7, 2008)

Love the look!!!!


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

wow you are gorgeous, love this look on you!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow!  You are so beautiful and your skin looks gorgeous!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am going to have to try out that foundation.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 7, 2008)

You are so very lovely!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Apr 7, 2008)

I would eat a small child for you to do a tutorial some day.  Yes, pretty gross of me. But I'm super duper interested in seeing your technique


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

you are SO gorgeous it's unfair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you need to do a tutorial miss!!!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 7, 2008)

you look gorgeous and the look is very sexy


----------



## greenpinks (Apr 12, 2008)

were all begging for a tutorial =) u are sooooo gorgeous! love that glowing skin.


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 12, 2008)

Everything you do is stunning. I also would love to see a tutorial from you!


----------



## lindsay_lu (Apr 13, 2008)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, that is seriously gorgeous! I agree with seeing a tut from you


----------



## annejlee8 (Apr 20, 2008)

what makeup brush do you use for applyin your crease color?


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Girllll, your looking is smokin'...great job!


----------



## pearl (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow! Tut request for the makeup _and _the hair! You look gorgeous


----------



## Maktgalena (Apr 21, 2008)

You're so pretty! You remind me of Natalie Dormer (the actress). You have the same kind of radiance to your look!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 21, 2008)

wow that's smoking.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 21, 2008)

Incredible look, and such a pretty girl too!  You are breathtaking!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 21, 2008)

Vvvvvvvvvvvvvery pretty look!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 22, 2008)

Your skin looks amazing!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Apr 22, 2008)

looks amazing!! I love, love, love your brows!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 22, 2008)

this looks amazing, i love all your fotds


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 22, 2008)

goodness!!!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!  The FOTD and you!

I really love this look... I'm just getting into MAC e/s after only using the pigments so these are some definite ones I'm going to check out


----------



## snowkei (Apr 23, 2008)

amazing!!!I always love ur smoky look!


----------



## pfeffer (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! Love it, your skin is awesome and I have to try the same with my eyes!
Thanks!


----------



## midori (May 13, 2008)

looove your lipcolor

you look amazing!


----------

